# Wax moth damage??



## moday (Mar 28, 2008)

How clean does a super have to be when using frames from a hive that had been invaded with wax moths a couple years ago? Seems like moth feces or something has filled the old wax. Not sure if I should scrap it all and put new foundation? Thanks


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Best to scrape it all.

If plastic foundation has been wired in, it may stay if carefull, and you have wax that you can melt and brush on with a one or 2 inch parts brush.

Otherwise it may be easier to just replace with new foundation.

If just spots are messed up in fully drawn comb you could try using it in a strong hive after freezing for two days.

Goodluck


----------

